# Pygos Throwing Up Food



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Is is normal? It has happened to me about 2-3x and its usually after a massive feeding so I chalk it up to overeating.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

MPG said:


> Is is normal? It has happened to me about 2-3x and its usually *after a massive feeding so I chalk it up to overeating*.


x2


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I've seen it happen when I had my stock....


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

Just over feeding, especially if there juvies they can be greedy and eat more then they can digest.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.

Fed my 6 red bellys a full tilapia fillet today to see how it would look, and it was not disappointing.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

I fed them tadpoles once and they threw up.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Careful when they throw up, you almost always get an ammo or nitrite spike afterwards so keep an eye on your params and do a w/c if necessary.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

I had this happen a few times, heck I just had it happen last week with Pellets. I missed a day of feeding with my Juvies and they tried to eat until they popped. Unfortunately I put too many pellets in there and they puked them up and the tank was horrible. When I see this happen I immediately perform a 50% w/c.


----------

